# Áo mưa quảng cáo giá rẻ



## sieutocviet4 (17/12/19)

In áo mưa quảng cáo là các sản phẩm áo mưa thông thường nhưng được thiết kế để In thêm logo của công ty bằng nhiều cách thức In ấn khác nhau với mục đích nhằm quảng cáo thương hiệu cho chính công ty đó. 
Việc In logo công ty lên áo mưa là một hình thức áo mưa quảng cáo rất đặc trưng ở Việt Nam. 






1/Tại sao áo mưa lại thông dụng
Với dân số gần 1 tỷ người, số lượng người đi xe gắn máy chiếm tới 90% dân số cùng mùa mưa kéo dài hơn 6 tháng thì áo mưa quảng cáo có In logo thực sự đã trở thành một sự lựa chọn được ưu tiên hàng đầu khi các doanh nghiệp lựa chọn vật phẩm làm quà tặng khách hàng.

Hầu như tất cả các loại áo mưa đều có thể sử dụng để In logo nhưng thông thường người chỉ sử dụng áo mưa cánh dơi để In logo là chủ yếu. Lý do chính là bởi áo mưa cánh dơi là loại áo mưa được sử dụng nhiều, chiếm tới 95% các loại áo mưa được người đi xe gắn máy sử dụng.

 Các loại áo trẻ em, áo mưa bộ, áo mưa tổ ong, áo mưa cánh bướm cũng là các loại áo mưa thường được In logo nhưng với số lượng rất khiêm tốn khi so với áo mưa cánh dơi.

2/Sự ra đời của dịch vụ áo mưa
2.1/Dịch vụ in ấn áo mưa quảng cáo
Việc in áo mưa giá rẻ sẽ giúp tiết kiệm cho doanh nghiệp một khoản chi phí khá lớn trong việc truyền thông và quảng bá thương hiệu.
In áo mưa quà tặng sẽ giúp cho người nhận sẽ mang theo thương hiệu của doanh nghiệp đi đến khắp mọi nơi trong một thời gian dài từ 1 đến 2 năm đối với những loại áo mưa có chất lượng bình thường, còn riêng với những loại áo mưa chất lượng khá ổn thì có thời gian sử dụng từ 3 đến 5 năm.

Tùy vào chất liệu làm áo mưa, thông thường chỉ các loại áo mưa được sản xuất bằng vải nhựa đục PVC hay vải dù thì mới thích hợp khi In logo. Các loại áo mưa sản xuất bằng các loại vải nhựa trong rất hiếm khi được In logo vì hiệu quả truyền bá thấp và rất khó để kết hợp màu sắc.





Khó lòng có thể tìm kiếm được một cách thức quảng cáo bằng quà tặng nào tại Việt Nam lại rộng rãi như áo mưa. Điều này là hoàn toàn dễ hiểu nếu xét trên các khía cạnh về mức độ dân số, tình trạng kinh tế, giao thông và yếu tố khí hậu.
Một chiếc áo mưa In logo được tổng hợp bằng các loại vải chất lượng có thể sử dụng được một thời gian , trung bình là 2 năm cho các loại vải nhựa hay 3-5 năm cho các loại áo mưa vải dù.

Với các logo có quá nhiều màu sẽ khiến hình ảnh bị lòe loẹt, khi đó không thể làm tôn lên được hình ảnh thương hiệu của công ty. Bên cạnh đó, việc hòa hợp màu sắc giữa áo mưa và hình In logo cũng rất quan trọng để giúp chiếc áo mưa quảng cáo có thể gây được sự chú ý và thu hút. Thông thường các màu sắc được phối hợp thông dụng là đỏ phối trắng, xanh dương phối trắng, xanh lá phối trắng, vàng phối trắng, đen phối trắng, đỏ phối vàng, xanh dương phối vàng. 
Thông tin công ty thường nhất là được In màu trắng hoặc vàng hoặc phối hợp hai màu trắng và vàng.

Trên thị trường có rất nhiều công ty chuyên cung cấp áo mưa cho bạn lựa chọn. Nhưng để được đảm bảo uy tín và chất lượng hãy gọi 0913.765.403 – 0931.846.469 hoặc truy cập vào trang web của chúng tôi: bạn sẽ có ngay được công ty sản xuất áo mưa mà mình cần tìm. Chúng tôi là nhà cung cấp áo mưa uy tín với nhiều kinh nghiệm được nhiều khách hàng tin cậy.
Bạn có thể đặt mua áo mưa dơi trong suốt, áo mưa quảng cáo, áo mưa bít, áo mưa dơi vải dù, áo mưa tổ ong… và nhiều loại áo mưa trẻ em khác. Là một cơ sở sản xuất áo mưa cánh dơi uy tín chắc chắn bạn sẽ hài lòng. Chúng tôi còn cung cấp áo mưa quy mô lớn và nếu bạn có nhu cầu muốn In logo chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn.

2.2/Lợi ích từ dịch cụ in áo mưa




Qua thời gian các hình thức như quảng cáo, marketing ngày càng được để ý, sự kết hợp đột phá giữa sự quan tâm, chăm sóc sức khoẻ cho khách hàng, nhân viên và áo mưa quảng cáo thương hiệu, slogan, phương châm cốt lõi của công ty được khám phá cho ra đời những chiếc áo mưa quảng cáo được đón nhận nồng nhiệt.


In áo mưa quảng cáo giá rẻ là cách thức marketing hiệu quả, có giá trị thiết thực, ít tốn kém về chi phí, phủ sóng trên phạm vi rộng, có thể quảng cáo trên thời điểm, mọi ngóc ngách, mọi tuyến đường trải dài dọc theo đất nước. 
Chiến lược quảng cáo bằng cách khuyến mãi chiếc áo mưa còn nâng cao phát triển doanh số, khách hàng cố gắng mua đủ chỉ tiêu đề ra để nhận về món quà đẹp, tiện dụng.
Việc đặt In áo mưa giá rẻ sẽ giúp tiết kiệm cho doanh nghiệp một khoản chi phí đáng kể trong việc truyền thông và quảng bá thương hiệu. Việc In áo mưa quà tặng sẽ giúp cho người nhận sẽ mang theo hình ảnh của doanh nghiệp đi đến khắp mọi nơi trong một thời gian dài từ 1 đến 2 năm đối với những loại áo mưa có chất lượng bình thường còn đối với những loại áo mưa chất lượng tầm trung thì có thời gian sử dụng từ 3 đến 5 năm.


                    >>>>> ĐỊA CHỈ CUNG CẤP ÁO MƯA CAO CẤP TPHCM <<<<<
Áo mưa cao cấp TPHCM của Bình Tiến không những đảm bảo chất lượng mà kiểu dáng áo và màu sắc cũng vô cùng bắt mắt, đa dạng về mẫu mã thiết kế. Quý khách có thể thoải mái chọn lựa những mẫu thiết kế phù hợp với yêu cầu của tổ chức mình. Hơn nữa mức giá mà chúng tôi áp dụng đảm bảo vô cùng hợp lý với sản phẩm cao cấp ưu việt như vậy.

Chúng tôi còn cung cấp thêm dịch vụ In áo mưa quảng cáo công ty để làm quà tặng cho khách hàng vào các dịp khuyến mãi hay ra mắt sản phẩm mới. Bạn chưa tìm được địa chỉ In áo mưa thích hợp vì giá thành còn quá cao hay không đủ uy tín để bạn tin tưởng. Nếu bạn gặp bất cứ khó khăn nào khi tìm kiếm nhà cung cấp áo mưa xin hãy liên hệ Áo Mưa Bình Tiến để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất.

Áo mưa Bình Tiến là nơi hội tụ của những loại áo mưa cao cấp TPHCM. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được phục vụ tốt nhất nhé!

CÔNG TY TNHH SX – TM – DV BÌNH TIẾN
Trụ sở chính: 67/450B Phan Huy Ích, P.12, Q. Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Xưởng Sản Xuất: 169/70 Nguyễn Tư Giản, P.12, Q. Gò Vấp, TP. HCM
Tell: (028) 39.871.519 – Hotline: 0913.765.403 – 0931.846.469


----------

